# moRPHing et autres tranSFORMations...



## jahrom (1 Octobre 2005)

J'ai téléchargé morphx il y a quelques temps mais je ne m'y suis penché que ce soir.
Le logiciel (gratuit) permet comme son nom l'indique de faire du morphing.
Il est assez simple à utiliser et le résultat est plutôt sympa...:love: 

Voici un morphing du visage d'un pote et de mon visage.

morphing 

Si ça vous tente d'essayer et de poster...


----------



## ChouShine (1 Octobre 2005)

Sympa, sympa... moi ça me fait peur vos têtes.


----------



## quetzalk (1 Octobre 2005)

:affraid:  :affraid:  :sick: heu... si ça te le refait va consulter quand même...


----------



## jahrom (2 Octobre 2005)

Un autre exemple :

jahrom à 25 ans et jahrom à 30 ans... (demain j'arrête...) 

ici


----------



## jahrom (2 Octobre 2005)

Qui à dit que l'homme descend du singe ??


----------



## ChouShine (2 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Qui à dit que l'homme descend du singe ??



Haaa voilà, là c'est mieux, même pas peur


----------



## Yip (3 Octobre 2005)

C'est parti pour plus de 40 secondes de morphing avec 20 personnes différentes. Pas trop dur de deviner lequel je suis. 508 ko, compatible téléphones portables.


(ctrl-clic, enregistrer sous)

Ici :


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Octobre 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> C'est parti pour plus de 40 secondes de morphing avec 20 personnes différentes. Pas trop dur de deviner lequel je suis. 508 ko, compatible téléphones portables.
> 
> 
> (ctrl-clic, enregistrer sous)
> ...



fichier texte ???


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> fichier texte ???




Non, QuickTime(3gp).


----------



## Yip (4 Octobre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> fichier texte ???




Ça marche pas chez toi ?   


Sinon j'ai le même en QT normal mais il pèse 6,4 Mo...


J'avoue, je n'ai aucun problème pour poster des images grâce à mon ftp, mais les films QT en cliquant direct dessus on se retrouve avec un fichier texte effectivement  :rose: comment faites-vous pour avoir une nouvelle page qui s'ouvre avec une fenêtre de lecture QT


----------



## valoriel (4 Octobre 2005)

Chez moi, Safari télécharge aussi un fichier texte. Mais il suffit de supprimer la première extensions pour obtenir une fichier quicktime (.3gp).  :mouais: :mouais:

Le mac, ça reste beaucoup plus simple quand même, hein


----------



## olof (4 Octobre 2005)

Pfff, sur PC, il ne reconnait même pas l'extension... Faut aller choisi d'ouvrir avec QuickTime Player...


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, Safari télécharge aussi un fichier texte. Mais il suffit de supprimer la première extensions pour obtenir une fichier quicktime (.3gp).  :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> Le mac, ça reste beaucoup plus simple quand même, hein



c'est la dernière extension qu'il faut supprimer ... le .txt


----------



## tedy (17 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir tous le monde  

 question toute bete...:rose:

je cherche à faire un morphing d'une vingtaine ou trentaine de personnes...mais je suis pas sure que Morph X soit capable de faire ça.

C'est hyper important d'y arriver car je suis actuellement en irlande (sejour erasmus)...Et j'aimerai faire un beau petit morphing pour que l'on garde tous en mémoire ce fabuleux moment      

Voila j'avais bien pensé a le faire avec Morph X et "jointer" les differents morphs suivant ce schema de base:

(Photo A & Photo B)-je jointe-(photo B & photo C).........   :sleep:   
en fait je reprends dans chaque morph la deuxieme photo du morph precedent de maniere à ce que les morphs se s'enchainent quand je les colles...  

J'espere avoir été assez clair   
Mais je sent que ça va etre la galere...:mouais: 

Donc si vous connaissez un autre freeware ou un reglage particulier dans Morph X qui permet de faire ça, tous les conseils ( bons de préférence)  sont les bienvenus.


Tedy (sous la pluie irlandaise)


----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tous le monde
> 
> question toute bete...:rose:
> 
> ...




Quelque chose comme ça ?


----------



## tedy (20 Octobre 2005)

justement c'est en voyant cette realisation aue j'y est pense.... 

Mais avec quelle application?

Merci par avance Macmarco et encore desole pour les accents mais en irlande ils n'ont que des claviers QWERTY...:hein:


----------



## macmarco (21 Octobre 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> justement c'est en voyant cette realisation aue j'y est pense....
> 
> Mais avec quelle application?
> 
> Merci par avance Macmarco et encore desole pour les accents mais en irlande ils n'ont que des claviers QWERTY...:hein:




Il faut utiliser MorphX.


----------

